# Party date?



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

I had about 8 people who were not going to be able to make my original date of Saturday, October 24th. I didn't want to change the date, but after asking around, everyone was able to do Halloween night instead so I decided to go ahead and change it to the 31st. I'm having a weenie roast on the 30th for both mine & my husband's entire families. I know we will be wiped out because we've done it this way in the past. I wanted to avoid that this year, but it looks like I'll be doing a big party two nights in a row again this year. We're just going to try & be more prepared ahead of time. Hopefully, that will make things a little easier on us this year. Good luck with your decision. I know it's a tough one. I was pretty upset too when I found out that some of my friends who get into the party the most were not going to be able to make it.


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm doing my party on the 17th this year, 2 weeks early. I did the same thing last year & it turned out great. We were able to rest up before Halloween actually came. It's really hard to accomodate everyone. Sometimes you just have to set the date and keep it there unless it will affect a whole bunch of people. By moving the date, you may be inconveniencing some of your other guests though.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow Frankie's Girl -- I wish we could all clone ourselves to give one another a helping hand when overload is reaching critical mass during Halloween season... but since that is not likely (well - unless you are a sheep ) here is how I have managed in the past as our parties grew and grew - especially on those years when the party dates were back to back or close to it.
I recruited several neighborhood teens (girls - more mature for their ages - no offense boys) to help with party/kitchen duty. One was stationed in the kitchen all night - bless her - to handle frequent re-organizing of food table/counter set ups - foods, dishes that needed to be cleaned off - - replenishing the pretzels - runs to the garage frig for more ice - - -that sort of thing. Two other teens enjoyed walking food trays around - offering the "finger" foods and taking beverage orders. They dressed like creepy butlers (towels over the arm, pretend tux or apron) and would return to their post standing completely still next to our life-size butler (which we place near the kitchen) Guests got a kick out of seeing them act like mannequins until their food trays were re-filled. Then we would push a pretend button on them and off they would go to offer more goodies to the crowd. Sill another teen was stationed in the back room where a special craft area was set up for the little ones - mask making with glue, sparkles, beads, crayons, etc. Finally, another was enjoying the party until the last hour when she stepped in to help with final clean up, pick up trash, load the dishwasher . 

Bottom line - as the saying goes - "Many Hands make light work... it CAN be done, and in my opinion, it won't put you in the grave if you can get a few helping hands. For us -- with the teenage _helper-skelters_ - it all came together and, although I relinquished some of my duties - and held my breath that all would be well - everyone had a grand time! 

We serve more than 200 people two nights in a row. All ages - all scare levels. . . so far, no one's complained and I keep my head. It wasn't so overwhelming when I did the advance planning - had some after-school get-togethers to go over party duties - and voila! 

Anyway -- overall -- choose on the side of love. I think having your good friends and significant other there is the whole point - but you can't make everyone happy all the time. Plus, it seems that later in November is just too darn late. Thanksgiving is knocking on my brain by November 7th... I say "Embrace the wild weekend of 10/30-31 and go for it!!"

Well, I do go on... it's the Mummy in me... but hopefully this blab o' mine helps a bit. . . BOO!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I agree with Susie....what's a party without having the people you want there? And since you have a small group, its even more important that the right guests attend.
I'd either do it on the 17th or hire in some extra help and do it halloween weekend.

MsM


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I second the opinion to change the date. It's stinks I know, but if this person is a really good friend you won't be happy without them there. But if you feel like it's just going to be too much for Halloween weekend, then don't change the date. Being wiped out is NO FUN either. My main goal for this yr is to not be wiped out!! What about invites? Don't you have the date on the invites already?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Haven't sent out invites yet. So it's still possible to change the day. 

Have to discuss in more detail with the hubby, but I really appreciate the opinions.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Hate to sound like the mean one, but I would probably not change the date. A party is annual for me so not all of my closest friends can make it every year (weddings, family obligations, work). I try to accomodate everyone best I can, without stressing too much. 

If you are considering changing the date, just make sure you wont be excluding anyone else important that may not be able to make it on the new date.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

It sounds to me like these are very good friends of yours who help you out alot and add a lot of life to your party. Since you haven't mailed your invites out yet - I would absolutely change the date to make sure they can attend. I know it's a lot of work to do it 2 days in a row (been there), but there is something magical about a Halloween party on Halloween - there's just something in the air! I say Put on the coffee and go for it - with all of your closest friends there with you! Happy Halloween!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Ya snooze ya loose I would say to my friend. I would not change the day because of him just because It would totally burn me out to have it the night before Halloween. Besides...all us procrastinators need the night before Halloween to take care of last minute haunting detales befor Haunting hour.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

One more vote for change the date. Good luck deciding! I'd be happy to help you with anything I can!
Not there's a lot I can do, but let me know!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Will your friend be out of town for unavoidable reasons or just for a getaway? Did he ask for you to change the date as he did last year? I don't know, but it sounds like changing the date would be somewhat inconvenient. I know you would like for your friend to be there but things come up. If you think that the majority of your guests will be able to attend on the original date, I say stick with it.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

We're having our Halloween Party (1st party!) on the 17th to accommodate the most people possible. We took a census of what date was good for everyone (Either the 17th or the 24th), and more people were leaning towards the 17th.


----------



## Sexy Ladybug (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree, I'd change the date. but with halloween being a saturday this year, why not on Halloween? ask your guests and get the best date. it's no fun when your friends aren't there!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

So FG....what did you decide to do?

MsM


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes Frankie- what did you decide?


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

We're doing the 31st. We live where there are virtually no TOT'ers, and our party is adult and starts at 7:30. Most folks with young kids like to do the daylight hours/neighborhood things anyway, and they are all over by 7 at the latest...


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

johnshenry said:


> We're doing the 31st. We live where there are virtually no TOT'ers, and our party is adult and starts at 7:30. Most folks with young kids like to do the daylight hours/neighborhood things anyway, and they are all over by 7 at the latest...


Really? I don't recall ever going trick or treating in the daylight. My mom always made us wait until the sun went down! It was like torture!! LOL


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

dippedstix said:


> Really? I don't recall ever going trick or treating in the daylight. My mom always made us wait until the sun went down! It was like torture!! LOL


I live in a tiny town that has only 2 "subdivision" type neighborhoods. The rest are individual homes, all nestled back into wooded lots, lots of space in between. So the neighborhood subdivisions are the gold mines for the TOT's. The police usually park there to keep an eye on things but they request, if not enforce that it is over after dark.

Different life in a rural town with a population of 3000.....!


----------



## BlackCat4 (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree with Super Freak. I would also change the date. This year I wasn't sure what day to do my party and I asked around and came up with a date where most people could come and I'm glad I did. You're going to remember the party and the fun you had with your friends....not the date you had it. I would change it to the 17th or the 30th. If you do it the 30th I would take that extra week and try to get as much done ahead of time.


----------

